# Tuning Semaphores



## KuArZo (Nov 17, 2008)

Every time the ask if my tuning is correct.

How to define the correct tuning?


----------



## vinod (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.sean.de/Solaris/sysvipc.html. It is for Solaris, but contains explanation for sysctl variables.


----------



## KuArZo (Nov 18, 2008)

Excelent!!!

Thank you.-


----------



## KuArZo (Nov 18, 2008)

If my free memory to use kern.ipc.shmmax=2024734720, what is the correct set for kern.ipc.shmall?

The sameÂ¡?

bye


----------

